# Need help with colors for molded chocolate please



## want2cook15 (Dec 20, 2003)

hi everyone my name is justin i need this post to be asnwered as soon and as well as possible.
    im not making cookies for x-mas this y ear cuz everytime i make them no one ever finishes them off. not that they arent good.   but this year i decided to do molded choclate and stuff.   and back in this class i took one year we did molded chocolate and i rember eveything except how to put color in the chocolate not like in it but on the outside  i know that u kind of paint the bottom of the mold with this colored choclate then you let it dry and stick to the mold then u pour in the chocolate that you have melted. but i just cant rember the recipe for making the chocolate colorful or what to do someone anyone  please help me im am in desperate need of your help if you even know of a website that can help me please givie it to me today this is very important thanks you guys your really a big help.


----------



## Ganache (Dec 24, 2003)

:roll:  
HI, What you are looking for is colored coating. Wilton makes this. They also make little squeeze bottles full that you just have to heat up to use. It is not a real chocolate. If you want to use "real", add powder or gel coloring to melted white chocolate. You can also add coloring to melted white coating.


----------

